# Can I back-flush my Baby Gaggia?



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Like the title says. I bought this on the basis that it was mechanically identical to the Classic, but it doesn't have an obvious down-pipe like the classic.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you look inside, the solenoid will be attached to the bottom of the boiler.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The down pipe is internal, when you back flush, you will see the water whoosh into the drip tray from inside the machine.


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I back flush my baby class without any issues.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks, all, kinda what I thought but worth double-checking


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

How often should you back flush, mines a classic but guess the same rules apply


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

vasily87 said:


> How often should you back flush, mines a classic but guess the same rules apply


Depends on your water quality and how much scale there is in it. If water hardness isn't a problem, once every 4-6months should be OK. If your water is hard, might be a idea to use filtered water to protect your boiler.


----------

